# Deso/Grey Trip mid Sept.



## kmcinto7 (Mar 14, 2014)

The Good news: I got a permit, put in Sept 15.
The 'other' news: I don't know anyone with a boat to have a team with for the trip. Not really sure how to go about this, but I don't want to be the only boat on my trip. (Or do I?) I guided for a few seasons in the past, and just got my hands on my own private boat. Unfortunately, i guided in other states and don't currently have any paddling buddies. So, is there anyone who would want to team up for the trip? My boat will be myself, wife, sis and bro in law. Let me know if you are interested. If I am reading the permit correctly, its $25 per person that is due March 15 but i guess we could figure out those details later. Looks like an amazing trip and a good time to draw a permit. If anyone has insight on how to go about this a more productive way, please let me know. Thanks. -Kyle
[email protected]


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure what to tell you to get more boats by 3-15, but hit the upper c regularly this summer with the rest of Denver's boating community and meet some people. You may also want to consider renting a boat, 4 adults and all the gear to do deso on one boat in low water doesn't sound ideal.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never been on this stretch. But I have gear....how low is the water in sept?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

You only have to confirm the permit. You can add people right up until the end.

The water will be low, but I wouldn't worry about dragging. Just headwinds and flat water...

Did this trip same time last year. Absolutely beautiful and fully worthwhile.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

I would be interested In adding a boat to your trip.... if you will have me!!


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*March 15*

Like he said, all you have to do for now is pay for your confirmed group number, you can add on later, but do not print out the permit until all your group is figured out. Once the permit is printed it is a done deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have done it with one boat, no big deal easy row for an experienced oars person. In 1 boat would be overloaded to the point where you could have to drag it a little IMO.
Great trip for scenery, Indian rock art and don't miss the turtle shell fossil. One of my favorite trips


----------



## Beeks (Aug 22, 2011)

Did it last August with my wife and two kids, not sure how August flows compare with September. Single raft and a duckie. I'm pretty new to rafting and had no problems. No dragging, though some of the rapids were pretty bony. Highly recommend taking a duckie or two, lessens the load in the raft and gives folks a little variety.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Did it around the 15th last Sept. No problems with dragging, but sloooow flows. You will row lots. Three Fords becomes the biggest rapid, and the third hole at the bottom gets impressive. Only realized I was in Joe Hutch when I was almost thru. It was still plenty warm, mid-90s during the day. My trip was a single 14' SB, there were only two othe groups of one boat each on the river at the same time, and one was a day ahead but slow. You'll do fine, a couple of the guide schools use that run for their training course. Starts slow and builds, each part progressively harder. Despite some of the negative comments you hear, the BLM ranger was friendly and pleasant, and gear check took maybe 5 minutes and was done the night before. Highly, highly, highly recommend River Runners Transport in Vernal, for shuttle.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Flows could be noticeably lower this season, so go prepared for sub-2000 cfs and possibly down to dam releases just below 1k. Wyoming is average to below average and northern Utah tribs will be very dry by then considering their current bone-dry condition. 

Deso is noticeably one boat friendly but that is a lot of passengers for one boat unless going big like an 18 footer. I only say that because of # of people, all their personal gear and you will have significant group gear to carry unless you go noticeably light. Water alone for that many people is logistical concern. 

Should be a great trip either way if you know what to expect: slow first couple days with limited camping until past mile 25; reliable desert winds that can be downright epic in there; you could very well have tremendous solitude launching on a Tuesday, something I love but others hate; not a classic whitewater run, more a desert float with easy to moderate rapids scattered throughout in an even fashion; brilliant wildlife (so many big horn sheep in first 3 days) which also means being bear savvy; warm to hot days and nights that finally begin to cool off; etc. Its likely my favorite run (Main would be if I lived closer) but it throws some people off. 

Go prepared for peak monsoon as the last couple Septembers have been unusually wet and BIG record breaking storms have moved in. Biggest regret I hear people mention for Deso is going with poor tents.....it could be dry but going prepared for big winds and rain together is wise. If prepared there are few places as spectacular as Deso to watch monsoon thunderstorms; some of my fondest memories.

Have a wonderful trip!

Phillip


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

You could have some decent current if it does indeed rain like it has the past 2 seasons (2013 rains brought the flow just below snowmelt peak!) but I would definitely be expecting really low and really bony. If it is really low and really bony having 4 people on 1 heavy ass raft will really suck.

Even if you do not add any more people you will want to add another boat, even if it is just a tandem ducky. The rapids are a lot more fun and feel bigger when in a much smaller boat!


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, forgot about the monsoons. They've been impressive the last few years. My trip was dry, week before and after not. Next item is the road. Sand Wash road is the the wash bed for the last mile or so. Condition depends and can vary day-to-day. Usually BLM blades it after a bad storm, but there can be a delay. I was glad I had a 4wd tundra, but some kid made it in driving a ford focus. When they say you should have good tires, they really mean it. Price BLM can be spotty on road knowldege, but Melannie at RRT in Vernal will know pretty much up to the minute. 

I followed her advice and changed my schedule from 5 days to 6 and was glad I did. This year I am going in Oct. to avoid the heat, and planning for 7 days. Mosquitos should be gone, but I'm not sure the black flies ever are. I got bit just about every time I was busy getting set up for a rapid.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

At risk of jacking the thread. For deso/gray permits, Rec.gov says: Unconfirmed launches will be released at an undisclosed time on March 16th. Does anyone know whether this means they'll be available online, or if it will be required to call in for cancellations.


----------

